# Hotel Recommendations



## Cathryn (20 Sep 2008)

It occured to me that we all do a lot of travelling - either on bikes or off 'em - and between us, we should know some very good hotels. Therefore I'm starting a Hotel Recommendation thread and the lovely Admin is going to make it a sticky! 

Know any good hotels??


----------



## Cathryn (21 Sep 2008)

I'll start!

For all you Mt Ventouxers....if you stay in Sault, do stay at the Hotel Le Louvre. It's on the main square and is very pretty. Lovely owners, spotlessly clean and we had a great room. We ate there as well...fantastic food and our table decoration was a goldfish in a bowl which cheered us up! I think it cost about £50 per person including dinner and a nice bottle of wine!

Any Paris recommendations as I'm off there in November.


----------



## Percy (21 Sep 2008)

If you happen to be cycling North of Sofia (Bulgaria) in the (wonderful) Iskar valley, it's worth the push on to Vraca (sometimes called Vratsa), if only for the Hotel Hemus. I think it's listed as 3*, which in Bulgaria normally means you would be sharing your room with all sorts of beasties, but the Hotel Hemus is closer to 5* English standards - I had a king sized bed, lounge area, view over the town and the mountains I'd just cycled through and huge bathroom - all spotless and recently refurbished - for around 15-20 GBP per night. After 80 miles and 5 punctures that day the place was like heaven to me! So good I stayed two nights ;o)


----------



## PaulB (22 Sep 2008)

Anyone travelling in the Italian Dolomites can do a lot worse than stay at the glorious Sport Hotel in Arraba. It's a bit luxurious but worth every penny. I'd especially recommend this for anyone doing the Maratona next year.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Sep 2008)

Just spent a few nights at a B&B in Rome and would very much recommend it.

www.laterano. it

Cost us 140 euros per night for a double room. Located on a main road about 10 mins walk from the Colosseum but well sound proofed so we slept well. Very handsome owner (!) who was v friendly. Breakfast at the bar on the corner. Very much recommended.

Next time, we'll stay at the Albergo Abruzzi on Piazza del Pantheon but I have no idea what it's like...the location is phenomenal though.


----------



## inaperfectworld (4 Nov 2008)

touring hotel in grenoble were more than welcoming when i asked to leave a hard case there for a week and they were happy for me to take the bike up to my room. not luxury but helpful and friendly staff.


----------



## mrfacetious (9 Nov 2008)

Sagres on the Algarve (Portugal) - Hotel Memmo Baleeira is the best i've stayed in so far. Verrrryyy windy in Sagres however.


----------



## Kirstie (17 Nov 2008)

Here are all the places we stayed in on our recent LEJOG
Lands End YHA - very good. Generous breakfast!
Bodmin - Roscrea, 18 St Nicholas Street. Very welcoming and excellent standard
North Tawton - Nichols Nymet House. Extremely weird. Avoid
Street YHA - Absolutely horrible. Avoid
Cirencester, The Old Brewhouse - double booked us. Sent us across the road to another place which was pretty good.
East Haddon Lodge, East Haddon - Run by a batty old posh woman. Meagre breakfasts, amazing setting. Don't let her wash your clothes, she'll ruin them. My assos shorts were never the same again
The Old Bakery, Lincoln - absolutely brilliant place, fantastic breakfasts, coffee to die for, owners are cyclists (and lovers of folk music)
York YHA - OK ish. Full of youths. Good facilities - bike store and laundry. Also has a bar on site.
West Auckland, The Otter Hotel - Friendly, helpful, good food. Bit dated but OK.
Stannersburn, The Pheasant Inn - Lovely lovely lovely. Very cosy
Eskbank, The Guesthouse at Eskbank - very comfortable, but breakfast only at 8.45 and communal. It was too late for us.
Perth, The Pitcullen Guest House - lovely proprietors and great breakfast.
Kingussie, Allt Gynack Guest House - fantastic, warm, welcoming, and a bath!
Alness, Westmore B&B - Alness is a dump; weird accommodation too.
Lybster, Croft House - run by a lovely older couple, very welcoming.


----------



## aqaleigh (5 Mar 2009)

At the risk of stating the obvious TRAVELODGE although not very plush offer rooms in most of the U.K. for £19 if you book early
I've just returned from a short tour using Travelodge and they were great - family room - bath - shower - tv - coffee - tea and secure bike storage for £9.50 each per night


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2009)

Kirstie will second this one, I'm sure: the Kylesku Hotel, in Sutherland.


----------



## Kirstie (16 Mar 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Kirstie will second this one, I'm sure: the Kylesku Hotel, in Sutherland.



Yarp!
Actually there are a few others:
Carbisdale Castle YHA, Lairg.
Lazy Crofter bunkhouse, Durness.
Tongue YHA, Sutherland
Cregan Cottage B&B, Reiff, Assynt.
The Gatliff Trust Hostels on the outer hebrides
Brae Lea B&B Lochboisdale, South Uist
Oban YHA
Red House B&B Lochmaddy, North Uist

After this weekend I'll have a few more recommendations from the borders region. I'll try and note down all of the other places I've stayed in the last year or so.


----------



## Merval (9 Apr 2009)

Have "warm showers" been mentioned? It is a hospitality organisation for cyclists see: www.*warmshowers*.org.
This is for the folk who don't want to part with their money but prefer to meet like-minded people either as hosts or travellers. It's world wide.


----------



## Kirstie (14 Apr 2009)

So here are some more recommendations:

The County, Hexham; Hare and Hounds, Bonchester Bridge; Golf View B&B, Tain; Dunroamin Hotel, Bonar Bridge; Tigh Lios B&B, Lochinver; Rhiconich Hotel, Rhiconich; Overscaig Hotel, near Lairg...


----------



## HJ (11 May 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Kirstie will second this one, I'm sure: the Kylesku Hotel, in Sutherland.



Thirded.

A wee bit further south, after last weekend I would like to recommend Haymount House B&B in Coldstream, very cycle friendly...


----------



## inaperfectworld (15 May 2009)

hotel bernard at st jean de maurienne for madeleine iseran galibier etc. comfy and cost abut 65 euros bed, breakfast and evening meal with aperitif, glass of wine and coffee.
also in france worth looking for chambre d'hote/b&b. not particularly cheap (some are some much the same as hotels, some relly pricey but they are luxury rooms in chateaux etc.) but comfortable and welcoming and meals are hearty fare with wine etc. included. make sure they do table d'hote or you'll be pedalling off in the evening to find a restaurant. i've found the "gite de france" most useful for finding these


----------



## paulgoodman (18 May 2009)

_"North Tawton - Nichols Nymet House. Extremely weird. Avoid"_

_Original post by Kirstie November 08._

As the owner of Nichols Nymet House and host to quite a few cyclists I would be interested to know why Kirstie thought our accommodation extremely weird???

All I can remember of Kirstie and partner is that we dried quite a lot of their gear as it was a soaking wet day. I think I also found an undercover safe place for the bikes overnight.

I also remember me thinking it was a bit weird that they were doing the Lands End to John O Groats in stages - going home to the Midlands in between stages!!

I would like it known that we are close to the old A30 route and look forward to welcoming any cyclists, we have large en-suite rooms with baths and showers, are flexible about breakfast times, we also offer clothes drying and undercover storage for bikes.

Paul Goodman
Nichols Nymet House (devonbedanbreakfast.co.uk)


----------



## Kirstie (19 May 2009)

paulgoodman said:


> _"North Tawton - Nichols Nymet House. Extremely weird. Avoid"_
> 
> _Original post by Kirstie November 08._
> 
> ...



A couple of things first:
We didn't do the ride in stages, going home to the midlands in between stages. We did the whole ride in 14 days, and we happened to be passing through the midlands (what with it being a LEJOG and all), which is where we both live. We didn't visit our homes on the way through though. Having noted this particular content of your post, it's comforting to know that you form judgemental opinions of your guests and then post them on the internet.

Donna, who I travelled with, is my friend and is not my partner.

Regarding my opinion about your B&B - well I stand by it. I've stayed in a lot of B&Bs all over the country. There are a number of problems in general but also for the touring cyclist in particular. 

First, your place is so isolated that it cost us 20 quid each way in a taxi to get an evening meal at the nearest pub. You don't offer evening meals yourself (we asked and the answer was no), which means that this is a very bad option for cyclists! We need to eat, and after a long day in the saddle we don't want to go out on our bikes again looking for food in the dark and in a place we don't know.

Second, we felt it just wasn't homely, which is what you expect from a B&B. Its size does not preclude this. It also had a 'half finished' feel about it - nothing matched, and the quality of the finish wasn't very good, particularly in the bathroom. We got a lot more for our money on pretty much every dimension possible in the others we stayed in which were in the same price range. They are listed on this site and so you can check them out for yourself.

Finally, we couldn't quite understand your business proposition, reasons for being in the b&B business or the unique selling point of your property. We thought you'd only just bought it, and were in the process of doing it up - so the state of it was excusable. But when we heard you'd been in the property for several years we really didn't get it. Actually it was this last fact which finally formed our opinion. Also the run down caravan site next door doesn't do it any favours either.

Best of luck with it - you could do with looking at some of the competition though. Your B&B is not a good option for the touring cyclist. We felt depressed when we left.


----------



## paulgoodman (19 May 2009)

Thanks Kirstie for your points,

I'm sorry if I got some points about you and your ride wrong. I meant your friend was your cycling partner and nothing else.

Some comments need to be made though; the first being we do not do evening meals and make every effort to tell cyclists this before they arrive. The nearest place for food is about a mile away, and previous riders have eaten en-route and than stayed in.



I cannot quite take in what you say about Room Two as it had been totally re-decorated shortly before you stayed I think certainly in 2008. Not sure what does not match, as it has an Art Deco 1930's Burr Walnut suite of furniture and the Bathroom is large and features a decent bath and shower unit.

The House is quite large and is constant and costly job to maintain a historic listed building, also update and improve things and in a period of resession this can be harder than usual in a big property. We have been here for 10 years and do not have unlimited resources but are always striving to improve things!

Most of our guests have enjoyed staying with us (including cyclists) and our visitor book is witness to this. Perhaps others should look at our website and make an open judgement. 

After a long day cycling you probably did not have the time to admire the fantastic views from the bedrooms - open fields, the lakes and Dartmoor in the distance, and the beautiful peace of being well away from any roads.

The Caravan site behind the house has about 25 privately owned Mobile Homes on it and I do not think it right to call it run down!!

I think perhaps something other than our B & B has tarnished your impressions of Nichols Nymet House? 

We will do our utmost to give a warm welcome to future cyclists.

Paul Goodman
Nichols Nymet House, North Tawton, Devon EX20 2BP


----------



## Kirstie (19 May 2009)

paulgoodman said:


> I think perhaps something other than our B & B has tarnished your impressions of Nichols Nymet House?



Nope. It was your B&B. We didn't like it and based on our impression I can't recommend it. What more can I say? 

There's plenty more customers out there?


----------



## gavintc (19 May 2009)

We had a nice weekend away in Callander recently and stayed at this B&B. It was superb - certainly the best B&B we have stayed at. lovely people, great room, and an excellent breakfast. It was the little touches that really made the stay so perfect. 

http://www.annfieldguesthouse.co.uk/


----------



## paulgoodman (19 May 2009)

Well, you can't please everyone I suppose, and cyclists are not our main target!

And yes, there are plenty more customers both existing and potential.


----------



## Kirstie (19 May 2009)

> Anyway, after learning both which B&Bs to stay in when we do LEJoG next year, and also never to cross Kirstie



...why? He wanted my opinion and he got it! It would have been less fair if I wasn't completely honest. The bloke's in business and like all business people I would guess that he wants to improve his value proposition...


----------



## Kirstie (21 May 2009)

> I was only joking. I haven't crossed you now have I?



Then put a winkie you silly sod!  Like that, see...


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2009)

_"North Tawton - Nichols Nymet House. Extremely weird. Avoid"_

Looks interesting. I like weird, I go out my way to find weird, anyone can do homely but weird requires style.


----------



## Kirstie (24 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> _"North Tawton - Nichols Nymet House. Extremely weird. Avoid"_
> 
> Looks interesting. I like weird, I go out my way to find weird, anyone can do homely but weird requires style.



I meant 'weird' in the sense of 'creepy'


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2009)

Cheap, clean and cheerful-ish: 

http://www.hotelformule1.com/formule1/gb/cartographie/index.shtml

Could do worse than these 'hotels' if stuck for a better alternative.


----------



## Creamcrackered (9 Jun 2009)

My top three:

Diran Guesthouse, Minapin, Pakistan, Karakoram Highway - world class mint soup and pick your own cherries.
La Cupola, Copacobana on Lake Titicaca, Bolivia - very stylish rooms and fantastic showers.
Unnamed Homestay, Kara Kul, Pamir Highway, Tajikistan - outside loo and water from a well, but just wonderful.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jun 2009)

Bell Hotel, Sandwich
Hotel Du Vin, Winchester and / or Glasgow
The Griffin Fletching East Sussex


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Cheap, clean and cheerful-ish:
> 
> http://www.hotelformule1.com/formule1/gb/cartographie/index.shtml
> 
> Could do worse than these 'hotels' if stuck for a better alternative.



Great link Dayvo - it's a map of Europe!!!

Can you narrow it down a bit?

p.s. If it's in Oslo I'm kipping on your floor ( in a drunken stupor)


----------



## Stick on a Giant (12 Jun 2009)

St Malo - Hotel Elizabeth - great if coming off the ferry late, or leaving early. E70 a night, and a big secure garage for the bikes. Owner speaks excellent English.
Hotel Bellier - Le Chapelle en Vercour - great base for a few days in the Vercour region.


----------



## kevh26 (30 Jul 2009)

i'm going to be doing my first coast to coast (west to east) in little over a month, and intend to do it over two days, i was thinking about finding somewhere to stay about seventy miles in, around halfway, but then looking, a lot of sites say penrith is a usual stopover point because the second half is supposedly easier and quicker, is that right, and does anyone have any recommendations as to where i should stay for the night (cheap and cheerful preferably)


----------



## Cathryn (12 Aug 2009)

I stayed in Keswick and Nenthead when I did it...drop me a pm if you want to know B&B names.

If you're in Scotland I can wholeheartedly recommend the Loch Ness Inn just outside Drumdrochit and also the Lodge on Loch Lomond which will bankrupt you but in a heavenly fashion. A classy hotel who didn't remotely look down on a grubby, sweaty pregnant cyclist - just smiled, put the bikes in the shed and asked me if I wanted dinner reservations


----------



## ataction (13 Aug 2009)

If you are near Cahors I would recomend Aux Chardonnerets, Bagat-en-Quercy. Great accommodation in the middle of nowhere with a bike workshop!


----------



## wyno70 (20 Aug 2009)

DO NOT stay at the The White Hart Hotel in Launceston. The place is an absolute crap hole. Something in the bed made me itch to the point that I couldn't sleep and the skirting boards were 'furry' with dust.

Not a nice place at all. AVOID.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Aug 2009)

Ons Kot, just south of Hondschoote in France, on the France/Belgium border.

http://www.onskot.com/index_en.aspx

Really nice place, run by lovely people. The towns of Hondschoote and Liesele aren't far away (not walkable though), the proprietors do offer an evening meal though (which was lovely, especially the cake. And the pumpkin soup. And the main course...)

Bike storage is a wheelbender rack outside, although they did offer to let us bring the bikes in for the night too (we didn't, there's nothing but farms around for 3 miles or so, and it didn't look like rain).


----------



## Ashtrayhead (23 Oct 2009)

A bit late for this years holiday in the sun but my recommendation for a great hotel in Samos, Greece is the Hotel Tsamadou.

http://www.tsamadou.com/index.htm

It's run by a very friendly English couple at extremely competitive rates. Breakfast, air-con, sun-beds are all included in the price and it is, literally, right on the beach. There's mountain-biking or if you ask me nicely you can borrow my roadie that I keep out there!
I've done 3 trips out there this year and each has been a superb stay!
.....and the menu is Asian and Oriental food!


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2009)

> Anyway, after learning both which B&Bs to stay in when we do LEJoG next year, and also never to cross Kirstie, I'll add my offering-
> 
> Amsterdam
> 
> ...



Yes. The van Onna also has a secure room/garage to keep your bike in, well away from Amsterdam's villains.


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Nov 2009)

The hostel in the Vondelpark also has masses of secure bike parking.


----------



## Danny (29 Aug 2010)

I thought I would revive this thread as I have just been tidying up the list of accommodation I kept from tours over the last few years. All of the places I have recommended explicitly welcome cyclists and are reasonably vegetarian friendly.

For clarity I have split my entries over several posts.


----------



## Danny (29 Aug 2010)

*Lochs & Glens North (NCN7) - Glasgow to Inverness

**Killin* - *The Barn*
Friendly "green" B&B. Accommodation is in a two story out-building, or converted barn. Lovely breakfast with big fresh fruit platter. 

Owner prefers to let for two nights in the summer, but happy to go accept a single night booking when I explained we were on a cycle tour.

*Pitlochry *- *Craigroyston House*
Slightly up market B&B, but very cycle friendly. Large well furnished rooms would put many hotels to shame. Good place to pamper yourself for a night.

*Newtonmore* - *Creag Meagaidh*
Small B&B run by a lovely couple, Ali and Geoff. They are both keen fell runners, and very knowledgeable about the area. They also, or can book you into, a range of other outdoor activities. Highly recommended.
​And one to avoid...

*Drymen* - Glenalva
Run by a seriously weird couple and entirely non-bike friendly. Also had one of the worst meals of my life at the local hotel, so I'd avoid Drymen altogether.​


----------



## Danny (29 Aug 2010)

*Coast & Castles (NCN1) - Newcastle to Edinburgh

**Bilton (nr. Alnmouth) - Bilton Barns*
Friendly B&B a short cycle from Alnmouth. Good breakfast. As we travelling in a small group they put us into one of their holiday cottages for the night.

*Berwick - **Berwick Backpackers Hotel*
This private hostel has had some "rave" reviews elsewhere, but we found it cramped and way below the standard of a YHA hostel. The owners seem to have tried to cram the maximum number of beds into the smallest possible space. It is OK for one night, or for anyone wanting to get the feel of what living in a tenement might be like. 

The YHA is due to open a new hostel in Berwick in 2011, so I'd head for that as soon as it is available.

*Melrose - **Melrose Youth Hostel*
Comfortable youth hostel in impressive old Georgian mansion. No evening meal available at the hostel but plenty of local restaurants (try the Italian by the old station). Buffet breakfast was poor value @ £4.50 - next time I'd buy in my own supplies from the local Co-op.

​


----------



## Danny (29 Aug 2010)

*Inverness & Sutherland

**Inverness* - *Inverness Youth Hostel
*Large and very busy youth hostel (at least during the summer holidays). The rooms are fine, the staff are friendly and helpful, but the communal facilities were not really large enough for the number of people staying there. However as it is close to the station it makes a good base for the start or end of tour.

*Lairg - Highland House B&B
*Small, comfortable B&B. Excellent breakfast with fresh free range eggs from the owners chickens and delicious home made bread. Owners are friendly enough but want a stress free life so may not respond well anything they perceive to be an unusual request.

*Inshegra (nr. Kinlochbervie) - Old School Restaurant & Rooms
*This converted school provides evening meals and B&B accommodation. Very friendly - we were welcomed with a much needed pot of tea and delicious cake! Good evening meal and breakfast. Owner keeps a wide range of beers, wines, and malts in stock. Would definitely recommend.

*Tongue - Rhian Cottage B&B
*Small but busy B&B about a mile outside of Tongue. Our room was in a converted out build and was a little sparse but perfectly acceptable. However I suspect it could have been difficult to keep warm during cold weather so I'd ask for a room in the main house unless you are staying in the summer. Owner very friendly and helpful, and transported our bikes 50 miles to the nearest train station after one of us had suffered a terminal mechanical breakdown.

We had a great evening meal out at the Tongue Hotel, and if you can afford it that would be a good alternative for accommodation.​


----------



## nixcolley (31 Aug 2010)

Hello again, if you are interested in a break in the sun I have this rural cottage available from September 1st, perfect for venturing out on your bikes, its right in the heart of the island, let me know if anyone is interested in this or if you are looking for a larger property.

Nicola

http://www.ownersdir...aries/C2367.htm


----------



## StuartG (16 Oct 2010)

The nicest budget chain in France (and elsewhere) is B&B Hotels. The cheapest is Formule1 and bike friendly (so far all have let me sleep with my bike). Rooms not big enough for tandems and you share loos and showers. Collect wine, cheese and a baguette from the local hypermarket and enjoy in the room or if the weather is good, on the tables outside. Bookable online with late free cancellations if you change plans. Don't rely on spare unbooked spaces. They usually book out on the day.


----------



## Fietslogies (17 Oct 2010)

Anyone tried yet 'Vrienden op de Fiets' in the Netherlands or Belgium? Not really a chain of small scale b&b's but a varied collection of owners of houses, farms and flats with one or more rooms available to cyclists. http://www.vriendenopdefiets.nl


----------



## softrider (12 Dec 2010)

If you are riding in Italy we have a bike specific B&B right next to Mt Grappa, used in the Giro. €45-55 per night for room & breakfast. Great cycling to be had all over the area.
check our web site www.benemax.biz


----------



## Intelligenthamster (12 Jan 2011)

The Waldhotel Cottbus, in Cottbus, East Germany is great. The cycling in the Spreewald region is fantastic, the cycle routes are mostly flat but in some cases are hundreds of kilometres long. 

The hotel is clean, comfortable and are cyclist friendly- they host some of the group tours so are used to having lots of cyclists in at once. Covered racks outside, cycle hire available for those who have not brought their own steed, and excellent food. And equally excellent beer.

Ah, memories of the summer of 2009...


----------



## xilios (3 Feb 2011)

If your passing through Bosa, Sardinia I would like to recomend La Torre di Alice, its bike friendly, central, very clean and great hosts.
If your passing through Piraeus, Greece I would recomend Hotel Anemoni, again its bike friendly, central (with good public links to cental Athens), very clean and the staff is very helpfull. A good place to check out the area and even Athens while waiting to catch a boat for the islands.


----------



## bigjim (20 Mar 2011)

> €45-55 per night for room & breakfast.


Does anybody else on here think this is a lot of money for somewhere to sleep and a continental breakfast? I mean if you are travelling solo of course. I know it is also about the average in the UK but solo travel is becoming so expensive especially with the lack of youth hostels.


----------



## glb37 (26 Mar 2011)

Yes, very much so. Unless the accomodation was in somewhere very very grand.

But most people on cycle tours would draw the line at something appreciably lower cost.

An example of this was - the last time I tour cycled - was a 4 day cycle up north in Scotland a little. So I was in Perthshire. Very nice valleys with hills around hinting at the Highlands a little further north. I was tired, it was about 5 pm and I still had 12 miles until a small village that I saw on my map. I didn't even know if there would be a B&B as it was such a small village. When I arrived I saw there was one pub (with B&B above it) and one bungalow nearby (with a B&B sign). I decided to ask at the bungalow their price. The person said £40 B&B. I was prepared to spend £30. So I said that all I can afford was that. The person thought for a few seconds then said £35 is the lowest. I still said that £30 is all that I can afford, and after a long thought the person allowed me to stay. 
I think that a relatively remote standard house should be in the region of £20 - £25 B&B.


----------



## andym (11 Jul 2011)

bigjim said:


> Does anybody else on here think this is a lot of money for somewhere to sleep and a continental breakfast? I mean if you are travelling solo of course. I know it is also about the average in the UK but solo travel is becoming so expensive especially with the lack of youth hostels.



It (ie 45-55 €) isn't particularly expensive - or put it another way you'll find some hotels charging less but also plenty charging more. Bear in mind that not so long ago before sterling crashed against the euro, that would have been 30 quid or so. Unfortunately now we're having to think in terms of 1 pound = 1 euro.

There are quite a lit of hostels across France, italy etc. OK maybe not eniugh but they are definitely around.


----------



## Ticktockmy (12 Jan 2012)

1st The Firs in Blair Atholl, http://www.firs-blairatholl.co.uk, lovely place, run by a youngish couple, they also Hire Mountain bike, and so have tools and track pump.
and give a very good breakfast.
2nd Burnsview Bed & Breakfast, Blackburn, West Lothian, Central Scotland. http://burnviewbandb.com. A nice clean place with a very chatty owner and again a big breakfast.


----------



## Sam Howard (22 Jan 2012)

Does anyone know or think there should be some central website where cyclists can locate accommodation close to cycle routes? At the moment I cannot find such a site but i'm sure the cycling world would love it if they could get such recommendations as interesting one above from Kirstie and Nichols Nymet House, but also just somewhere that shows real real choice from cheaper to more expensive options etc. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Falwheeler (29 Jan 2012)

Anyone requiring accommodation near Roscoff should try Hôtel du Cheval Blanc Saint Pol de Léon  http://www.hotelchevalblanc.com
Our club use it a lot, run by a lovely couple. Secure stabling for twenty or more bikes and just 5km from the ferry port


----------



## addictfreak (18 Feb 2012)

I can certainly recommend this place, in the Vento region of Northern Italy:

http://www.benemax.biz/

Whether you after a weeks holiday or just passing through. You will get a great welcome from Ian and Liz, and you will be well looked after.
The cycling in the area is first class.


----------



## Nick M (21 Feb 2012)

*UK TRAVEL LODGES !!!!* (Book ahead if you can for a better price) I have just stayed in Widnes (£15), Colwyn Bay (£25) & Anglesey (£23.50). Widnes & Anglesey had baths, Colwyn Bay a shower. All near eating places, all have kettles with more tea/coffe/milk free on request (+ make your flasks up from powered drinks you bought with you), all have great heaters to dry clothes, & all allow bikes in the room !!


----------



## Brains (5 Mar 2012)

Sam Howard said:


> Does anyone know or think there should be some central website where cyclists can locate accommodation close to cycle routes? At the moment I cannot find such a site but i'm sure the cycling world would love it if they could get such recommendations as interesting one above from Kirstie and Nichols Nymet House, but also just somewhere that shows real real choice from cheaper to more expensive options etc. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


 
The for the CTC have been running this type of sevice since the turn of the last century.
Now-a-days it's on their website
http://www.ctc-maps.org.uk/cyclists_welcome/

For Germany the ADFC have the same thing (but far more sophisticated)
http://www.adfc-tourenportal.de/viewtrackobject.php?trackObjectID=9355
This covers Germany in detail and most of ther surrounding countries to some extent (with the UK being a notable exception)


----------



## 400bhp (6 Mar 2012)

Why doesn't someone create a Google pin map - would make it much easier to see places?


----------



## Ivan Ardon (8 Mar 2012)

If you're touring in the Trier - Bernkastel-Kues area, I can wholeheartedly recommend:

http://www.river-valley-guest-house.co.uk

I stayed there last year, in fact, I stayed for two nights rather than the one I'd planned, as it was such a good find. Cheap too, at around £15 per night inc breakfast. It's run by a British couple who couldn't be more helpful if they tried. There's plenty of secure indoor parking for bikes or recumbents, and it's right in the pretty part of the Mosel. It's at river level, so no huge climbs up the hills at the end of the day just to get to bed.

I've no personal or commercial interest, just a satisfied customer (who's booked to go back again this year).

Steve


----------



## Brains (28 May 2012)

Two hotels that stand out from a two week ride up the River Elbe in Germany

Magdeburg - Hotel Joop
Staff speak English, will store Bags, bikes and cars whilst you go off and cycle or visit Berlin
100m to Elbe cycle path
One days drive from the Hook of Holland overnight ferry to Harwich
2 hours by train to Berlin
Not cheap but very good, and an excellent first and last night hotel. (B&B)
http://www.residenzjoop.com/

Bad Schandau - Zum Baren
It's a local pub, does B&B and evening meals,
Enough English spoken to get by.
The photo of the breakfast spread has pride of place in our photo album
Bike storage
100m from the Elbe cycle path
3 hours by paddle steamer to Dresden (or about an hour by train)
5 miles from the Czech border.
Fairly cheap, and a LOT cheaper than most of the accommodation in Bad Schandau
http://www.hotel-gasthof-zum-baeren.de/


----------



## Herbie (8 Jun 2012)

Cathryn said:


> It occured to me that we all do a lot of travelling - either on bikes or off 'em - and between us, we should know some very good hotels. Therefore I'm starting a Hotel Recommendation thread and the lovely Admin is going to make it a sticky!
> 
> Know any good hotels??


 
The Benview B + B in Durness...very lovely house to stay in and equally lovely family...they are on You Tube just type in Tracy McKay Benview Durness...only £25 a night!


----------



## eshroom (24 Jun 2012)

This place rents rooms out cheap in Autumn and Spring (you wouldn't want to ride in Greece in Summer anyway) - and Corfu is a beautiful island for 2-3 days of riding.

http://www.sanstefanoestate.com/


----------



## hoopdriver (2 Jul 2012)

I love cycling in Orkney and my favourite place to stay up there is Holland House, near Dounby. Really nice old Victorian place and run by extremely friendly people. I'd have to say it is among the best B&Bs i've ever stayed in.


----------



## MarkF (29 Oct 2012)

Pension Alamar Barcelona, I've stayed in some right dives in BCN but this pension was s.p.o.t.l.e.s.s. It also, unusually for an upper floor cheap pension, has a lift. Just paid 25 eu for a clean room, big kitchen with all facilities and shared bathrooms. Near the bottom of Las Ramblas, 5 minutes walk from Dressanes Metro, 1 minute walk from Placa Reial.


----------



## Biscuit (1 Jul 2013)

MarkF said:


> Pension Alamar Barcelona, I've stayed in some right dives in BCN but this pension was s.p.o.t.l.e.s.s. It also, unusually for an upper floor cheap pension, has a lift. Just paid 25 eu for a clean room, big kitchen with all facilities and shared bathrooms. Near the bottom of Las Ramblas, 5 minutes walk from Dressanes Metro, 1 minute walk from Placa Reial.


 
Stayed there too - +1 on the recommendation.


----------



## maison le roux (24 Jul 2013)

Hi all ,is it ok to recommend my own chalet here ? 
We are in the French alps ,Macot la Plagne & can sleep groups of 6 in 3 separate twin rooms ,priced at just £58 per night per person including breakfast ,afternoon cake & tea & 3 course evening meal ,all prepared myself a chef for 20 years .
Here is the latest review we have received on trip advisor :
Cannot recommend anything better. We just had an absolutely awesome week here in Macot La Plagne. One of the best locations for cycling holidays in the French Alps. Amazing three course meals, better than the restaurants, cake, coffee, massive breakfasts and great hospitality. Central location in Tarentaise valley with access to Col d'Iseran one end and Courchavel the other plus many many other cols. http://www.maisonleroux.com/

I totally love this place, quiet, comfortable and very welcoming. Up in the foothills 1-2km above Aime and on the way up to La plagne. Bourg St Maurice is just 30-45 mins along the most beautiful cycle track I have ever ridden where you can take on The Cormet du Roseland, Col d'Iseran and Col du St Petit Bernard. Check out the smaller, local climb of Notre Dame du Pre literally just up the road, great little climb of less than an hour from both sides...but steep !
We have availability for dates throughout august ,september 2013 & for members of this forum if you contact me with the code alpscycle13 we will give you a 10% booking reduction on groups of over 4 .
Travel to the chalet /
Ferries to France & self drive to the chalet
Regular flights to Geneva & we can organize at a reduced price private transfer to the chalet for under £380 for your group including bike carriage .
There is also a train from Geneva or Lyon to the local town of Aime where we can collect you & your bikes & luggage .

Happy riding
millymoo2511@gmail.com 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._Roux-Macot_la_Plagne_Savoie_Rhone_Alpes.html


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2013)

For anyone cycling in Rajastan in India i can thoroughly recommend The Ratan Vilas in Jodphur and the Aaram Baagh in Pushkar both are stunningly beautiful and the food fantastic.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Nov 2013)

Mallorca.....port de Pollenca.....up North

Hotel Capri....right on the sea front, great breakfast, cycle friendly. Good price, especially October, November. Wonderful cycling location. Close to the mountains but lots of flat riding as well.


View from Hotel Capri.









Steve


----------



## david k (8 Dec 2013)

aqaleigh said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious TRAVELODGE although not very plush offer rooms in most of the U.K. for £19 if you book early
> I've just returned from a short tour using Travelodge and they were great - family room - bath - shower - tv - coffee - tea and secure bike storage for £9.50 each per night



can you not just put the bike in the room?


----------

